# I need a bit of brettonia help



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll be starting a brettonian army soon and I have a rough list worked out:

Paladin bsb
Lvl4 prophetess with life
Lvl2 damsel with beasts

3 blocks of knights
1 lump of men at arms
2 trebuchets
Some blocks of archers

The thing I'm not sure on is where to put the characters. I would like the magic to buff the knights but a miscast could potentially wreck a very expensive unit. The bsb would do really well in the men at arms because of their terrible leadership but I'm more worried about my knights running away.

Any ideas?

EDIT: This for about the 2K point level.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

You could run the damsels behind the knights to block chargers and sight, many of the better spells are buff or don't require los

Don't give the men at arms any concern, use them to guard your artillery and archers and put the bsb in a unit of knights. Their role should be diswade any units of fast cavalry flyers and other disrupting troops from gettinbg close for a turn. If the men run away who cares? Its your knights which should be smashing through the enemy by t2/t3 at the latest 

Make sure you keep your lance blocks close together, a brettonian charge is no where near as good as it used to be due the 8th ed iniative rules so you need to hit units with multiple units, your knight are afterall still just men.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

with your beasts damsel keep her near your knights and try and get off the signiture spell to increase the Strength and Toughness by 1 that makes a hard unit all the more difficult to kill (and on the charge +3 to your strength)


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. Definatley something to think about. What do you hink about te lit in general?


----------

